# PH Balance Database!



## Curly Lee (Jun 13, 2010)

Hi ladies, I know that checking the PH balance of products is all the rage now since Kimmaytube's videos on the subject. 
I think we should compile the PH of commonly used products so we get a general range of the PH without having to buy the strips! 
Basically if you could include the PH for any products you tested here it would be great for cheap folks like me who don't want to buy the strips! 
TIA!


----------



## xcuzememiss (Jun 13, 2010)

French Perm Stabilizer Plus has a PH of 2.5 great for sealing cuticles and after relaxers


----------



## buddhas_mom (Jun 13, 2010)

Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm pH 3.5-4.5
Joico K-Pak Intense Hydrator pH 3.5
Joico K-Pak Reconstructor pH 4.5-5.5


----------



## sleepflower (Jun 13, 2010)

xcuzememiss said:


> French Perm Stabilizer Plus has a PH of 2.5 great for sealing cuticles and after relaxers


That is way too acidic.


----------



## Nonie (Jun 13, 2010)

> Originally Posted by xcuzememiss
> _French Perm Stabilizer Plus has a PH of 2.5 great for sealing cuticles and after relaxers_





sleepflower said:


> That is way too acidic.



Not if you're trying to neutralize a relaxer which are usually very alkaline. Since it says Perm Stabilizer, my guess is it's only to be used after a relaxer.

But as a regular cuticle closing product, you're right: crazy acidic!

Here are some shampoos (Source):
Grocery Store Brands (Average pH = 5.95)
Dove Intense Moisture = 6.05
Fructis Moisture Works = 6.64
Herbal Essences Hello Hydration = 6.20
Tresemme Antibreakage = 5.40
White Rain Extra Body = 5.35
Yes To Carrots = 6.07

Salon Brands (Average pH = 6.14)
Matrix Amplify = 6.76
Redken All-Soft = 5.59
Samy Salon Systems Smooth and Shine = 6.08​


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jun 13, 2010)

Suave Naturals Coconut Conditioner = 4
Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner = 4
Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose Conditioner = 5
Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner = 5
Yes to Cucumbers Leave in Conditioner = 4
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Deeper Moisture Shampoo = 6
Luster's S-Curl Activator and Moisturizer = 5.5
Organix Nourishing Coconut Milk Shampoo = 4


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 14, 2010)

.:Eden:. said:


> Suave Naturals Coconut Conditioner = 4
> Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner = 4
> Aubrey Organics Honey Suckle Rose Conditioner = 5
> Tresemme Naturals Moisturizing Conditioner = 5
> ...



Thank you much ma'am! I use alot of those products.
Here is kimmaytube's video on PH Balance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sohj1nnCOGs


----------



## Lady S (Jun 14, 2010)

This makes me want to buy some pH strips and test what I've been dumping in my hair.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## buddhas_mom (Jun 14, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> i use this ....
> 
> anyone know about the Roux porosity control?



Roux is 4.5.


----------



## loonggood (Jun 14, 2010)




----------



## .:Eden:. (Jun 14, 2010)

Curly Lee said:


> Thank you much ma'am! I use alot of those products.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sohj1nnCOGs



Glad to help! I think this is a great idea!


----------



## Missigirl (Jun 14, 2010)

I am headed to ebay to look for test strips right now.   I am going to check my faucet water first.


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 14, 2010)

Missigirl said:


> I am headed to ebay to look for test strips right now.   I am going to check my faucet water first.



Good! Let us know your results and the area you live in. I'll probably have to give in and get strips just to test my water.


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 14, 2010)

loonggood said:


>



I'm confused, I never know what these emoticons mean  what does this mean??


----------



## Essence125 (Jun 14, 2010)

great thread! subscribing...


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Jun 14, 2010)

is it necessary for moisture condish to be more alk. to lift the cuticle and "get in" the hair?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Jun 14, 2010)

bump for more responses=)


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (Jun 14, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> is it necessary for moisture condish to be more alk. to lift the cuticle and "get in" the hair?


 

This is a really good question! Bumping for answers.....


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jun 14, 2010)

Missigirl said:


> I am headed to ebay to look for test strips right now.   I am going to check my faucet water first.





Curly Lee said:


> Good! Let us know your results and the area you live in. I'll probably have to give in and get strips just to test my water.



I bought mine from Ebay as well. $5 free shipping

http://cgi.ebay.com/Quad-Color-Wide...s=63&clkid=7812242214112124817#ht_1145wt_1139


----------



## ms.blue (Jun 14, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> is it necessary for moisture condish to be more alk. to lift the cuticle and "get in" the hair?



I think using a alkaline shampoo will be better b/c it will lift the cuticle allowing the acidic conditioner to work better and sealing the cuticle.


----------



## katblack (Jun 14, 2010)

Does anyone know the pH of Aubrey organics white camellia and Aussie moist conditioners?


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jun 14, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> is it necessary for moisture condish to be more alk. to lift the cuticle and "get in" the hair?





ms.blue said:


> I think using a alkaline shampoo will be better b/c it will lift the cuticle allowing the acidic conditioner to work better and sealing the cuticle.



It is not necessary to use a conditioner or shampoo that is alkaline.  Water (ph of 7) is enough.  Conditioners don't actually "get in" the hair, they just sit on top of the cuticle.  I recommend following The Natural Haven, she provides scientific evidence to a lot of hair related questions.

I suggest reading these two posts:

http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2009/10/shampoo-sls-for-clean-hair.html

http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2009/03/monday-myths-can-you-really-deep.html

She gives diagrams to help with the explanation.


----------



## kiesha8185 (Jun 14, 2010)

Homocrin Natural Nourishing Conditioner For Dry and Brittle Hair, 8.45-Ounce Bottle
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0010ZL0BW/ref=oss_product

PH: 3.5

I know that this is a conditioner, but I use it as a moisturizer and I don't wash it out.  It is by far the best moisturizer I have found.  I put a lot of family and friends on it (relaxed and natural) and it each of them LOVE IT.  I have only been able to find it online.  It's expensive, but it lasts me about 6 months.  I pay $18.46 (free shipping) and buy it from Amazon.  I use it as a moisturizer and a pre-poo.  It coats my hair and preps it for the shampoo.  Aloe is the main ingredient.

Ingredients: Aloe Vera Barbadensis, Cetearyl Alcohol, Dicaprylyl Ether, Behentrimonium Chloride,  Butyrospermum Parkii, Cetyl Ricinoleate, Zinc Sulfate, Water, Stearyl Beeswax, Behenyl Beeswax Hydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Hydroxypropyltrimoniumhydrolyzed Wheat Protein, Panthenol, Sodium Hydroxymethylglycinate, Orbignya Oleifera, Buxus Chinensis, Cera Alba, Citrus Paradisi, Chicorium Intybus, Acacia, Niacin, Lactobacillus Ferment, Lactococcus Ferment, Lactic Acid, Perfume.

DERMATOLOGICALLY TESTED WITHOUT OMG, SLES, ALLERGENS AND PARABENS

Description: With Prebiotic milk enzymes, Organic Aloe Vera, Jojoba Oil, Babassù Oil and Karite Butter.  Due to its pH balance and active ingredients, the conditioner nourishes and hydrates hair fiber, making hair bright and shiny. It is made from natural ingredients that are delicate and gentle for even softer hair.  The product is a natural, nourishing cosmetic treatment for dry and brittle hair, and it contains a wide range of active ingredients retained useful in international scientific literature.


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 15, 2010)

Here's an article from Natural Haven on PH :
http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2010/06/investigation-does-ph-affect-your-hair.html


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jun 16, 2010)

Suave Humectant Conditioner = 4.5
Lily of the Desert Aloe Vera Gelly = 5.5


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 16, 2010)

Hi ladies thanks for posting your PH results, I broke down and bought some strips today and I will add results when I test some things. I'm also bumping for more answers!


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jun 16, 2010)

Curly Lee said:


> Hi ladies thanks for posting your PH results, I broke down and bought some strips today and I will add results when I test some things. I'm also bumping for more answers!



Did you go to the ebay link I posted or bought the expensive kind?


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 16, 2010)

.:Eden:. said:


> Did you go to the ebay link I posted or bought the expensive kind?


The ebay link I wasn't trying to pay more. But after I bought them I learned that my friend who is a chem major could get me some for free from her class.  lol


----------



## Nonie (Jun 16, 2010)

For anyone looking for more places to get the strips, here you go.


----------



## preciouslove0x (Jun 17, 2010)

Curly Lee said:


> The ebay link I wasn't trying to pay more. But after I bought them I learned that my friend who is a chem major could get me some for free from her class.  lol



Im in chem right now. I most definitely will be taking 2 or 10 in my pocket  shooooooo i already paid over a 1000 dollars for the class so i think that should cover those 10 strips


----------



## Pooks (Jun 17, 2010)

Earlier in my HHJ I emailed Aubrey Organics to find out the pH of the products I used most when I first started, here's what they said (reply received 20th March 2009):

HSR poo - 9.1
HSR con - 3.7
Jojoba & Aloe con - 4.6
GBP con - 4.4
GT Clarifying poo - 10.3
Green Tea Cream Rinse - 5.5
Swimmer's poo - 6.2
Swimmer's con - 6.2


----------



## dachsies_rule! (Jun 17, 2010)

*Got my strips today and tested all my products*

*
Shampoos*
*Mizani moisturizing milk bath  6*
*KeraCare 1st lather  7*
*QB Egyptian wheatgrass cleansing tea 7 ***
*
Conditioners*
*ORS replenishing  5*
*QB Cocoa tree detangling ghee  7 ***
*KC Knot today  7*
*Yes to Cucumbers Color care leave-in  5*
*Yes to Carrots pampering hair mud  5*
*Ion reconstructing treatment  6.5*
*Mizani renew streng. recon. Gelee  5*
*
Moisturizers*
*ORS olive oil  7*
*QB Burdock root butter cream  6 ***
*QB Amla and olive heavy cream  7 ***
*Haw. Silky miracle 14 in 1   6*
*Mizani butter rich hairdress  5*
*Mizani  H2O intense treatment 6*
*
Oils*
*Now Foods castor oil   7*
*Now Foods jojoba oil  7*
*Gleau oil   7*
*QB Castor and moringa soft. serum 7 ***
*
Other*
*Lotioncrafters silk amino acids  4.5*
*Snowdrift panthenol liquid  8*
*Chi 44 iron guard  4.5*
*** Qhemet Biologics: Expect slight variations between batches as they are handcrafted.*


----------



## pringe (Jun 17, 2010)

After watching Kimmaytube I got my test strips realll quick! I started testing everything! Good to know!


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 17, 2010)

preciouslove0x said:


> Im in chem right now. I most definitely will be taking 2 or 10 in my pocket  shooooooo i already paid over a 1000 dollars for the class so i think that should cover those 10 strips



 Get me some girl!


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 17, 2010)

VeePickni said:


> Earlier in my HHJ I emailed Aubrey Organics to find out the pH of the products I used most when I first started, here's what they said (reply received 20th March 2009):
> 
> HSR poo - 9.1
> HSR con - 3.7
> ...





dachsies_rule! said:


> *Got my strips today and tested all my products*
> 
> *
> Shampoos*
> ...


Thank you ladies!
Here's another post from Natural Haven on PH and castille soap!
Its good to know because I really was considering not using castille soap because I thought the PH was too high
 http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2010/06/can-baking-soda-or-castile-soap-relax.html


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 19, 2010)

BUMPBUMPBUMP!!!!


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Jun 21, 2010)

anything new been tested? I see my beloved HS 14N1 is pretty alk. I think I'm going to start using it a a base for a mixture .. I def want something along the lines of 4


----------



## darlingdiva (Jun 21, 2010)

subbing


----------



## luvmesumhair (Jun 21, 2010)

Subbing also........


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Jun 21, 2010)

sub'd.. can someone do Biolage Hydratherapie Poo and Balm for me?? or know where i can find it


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 21, 2010)

what is the ideal pH balance for our hair?


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Jun 21, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> what is the ideal pH balance for our hair?


 
natural ph of hair and skin is btwn 4.5 and 5.5..


----------



## LadyPBC (Jun 21, 2010)

Curly Lee said:


> Hi ladies, I know that checking the PH balance of products is all the rage now since Kimmaytube's videos on the subject.
> I think we should *compile the PH of commonly used products so we get a general range of the PH without having to buy the strips*!
> Basically if you could include the PH for any products you tested here it would be great for cheap folks like me who don't want to buy the strips!
> TIA!


 
Brilliant - I just asked this question in the pH thread (haven't been able to view the video yet)


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 21, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> natural ph of hair and skin is btwn 4.5 and 5.5..


now i feel the need to incorporate the ph balance of products into my hair reggie. i swear...sometimes ignorance is bliss lol


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Jun 21, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> now i feel the need to incorporate the ph balance of products into my hair reggie. i swear...sometimes ignorance is bliss lol


 
so do i.. i noticed the difference in my hair when i do ACV rinses.. i'm just not consistant bec i'm lazy... but i'm really gonna get on this bec i'm a believer


----------



## LadyPBC (Jun 21, 2010)

Lady S said:


> This makes me want to buy some pH strips and test what I've been dumping in my hair.


*Ain't it the truth? and I haven't even seen the video yet?* 




buddhas_mom said:


> Roux is 4.5.


*Whew - cuz I just used some this past weekend.  Not really sure why but heard it was good for porosity control - still don't have a good understanding of that concept either*.




lovelexi said:


> now i feel the need to incorporate the ph balance of products into my hair reggie. i swear...sometimes *ignorance is bliss lol*


*I'm with you on that.  I just realized that I went from freely trusting my stylists at the salon to freely trusting what I read on the hair boards without investigation on my own.* 

*Subscribing!!!*


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 21, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> so do i.. i noticed the difference in my hair when i do ACV rinses.. i'm just not consistant bec i'm lazy... but i'm really gonna get on this bec i'm a believer


does the smell of acv linger in your hair? i wonder if a tiny amount of lemon juice mixed into a conditioner for my co-washes would do the trick


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 21, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> does the smell of acv linger in your hair? i wonder if a tiny amount of lemon juice mixed into a conditioner for my co-washes would do the trick


When I did the DILUTED acv rinse the smell lingered a bit but it dissipated soon after especially since I had other products on top of it.


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 21, 2010)

^^^ok i might try that.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Jun 21, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> does the smell of acv linger in your hair? i wonder if a tiny amount of lemon juice mixed into a conditioner for my co-washes would do the trick


 
for about 5 minutes.. and i use the unfiltered kind


----------



## sithembile (Jun 21, 2010)

Has anyone tested Skala products?


----------



## divachyk (Jun 21, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> natural ph of hair and skin is btwn 4.5 and 5.5..


 Would you use Roux everytime you wash or just periodically? And, is the goal to have a higher number in your hair?


----------



## Missigirl (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm back I tested my faucet water and it was 8 or 8.5.    I can almost perm my hair with my regular water.  This makes a lot of sense to me now my poor hair cuticles were just beggin to lay down.  I bought some more porosity control but I might start apple cider vinegar rinses.


----------



## Rei (Jun 21, 2010)

I wonder what the ph of some of the more natural things like shea butter and coconut oil etc. I need to get some of these strips


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Jun 21, 2010)

I want strips too!! I d0nt have Roux .. "& you want ur hair btwn 4.5 and 5.5 where its supposed to be.. I'd aim a little low like if ur leave in is a 4 that's better bec you're still adding water that's alk.. I hope that makes sense.. and I hear its good to put a filter on ur shower.. I def. wanna get 1


----------



## AnotherLevel (Jun 21, 2010)

Does anyone know the ratio of water to acv that will give the recommended (per kimmaytube) ph of 4?


... Now that I type that, I suppose it would depend on the ph of your water to begin with, huh? I have a shower filter... hmm... guess I'll be getting some strips too.


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 22, 2010)

does anyone know of a good leave in with the ideal ph? my thing is that i will use the stinky acv, wash it out and my hair will return to the ph level of water.

ETA: i finally watched the whole youtube vid...im going out to get some aloe vera juice to use as a leave in.


----------



## greight (Jun 22, 2010)

What kind of pH strips is everyone using? I was thinking I might go for the pHion strips on ebay ($12) because the coloring can give more precise measurements (even if something is marginally better, I want to know), but I'm cheap and I'm wondering if I'm being too extra.

I haven't watchted the youtube video though, but I have noticed that using Roux's products (specifically Porosity Control and 5-in-1 Alpha shampoo) has helped tremendously.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jun 22, 2010)

Missigirl said:


> I'm back I tested my faucet water and it was 8 or 8.5.  I can almost perm my hair with my regular water. This makes a lot of sense to me now my poor hair cuticles were just beggin to lay down. I bought some more porosity control but I might start apple cider vinegar rinses.


 

Maybe you can use chelating shampoo.  I boil water to wash my hair w/ because I suspect that I have hard water.  When I don't have time to boil the water, I use Kenra's Clarifying Shampoo that also has a chelating formula.


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 22, 2010)

nagawa said:


> What kind of pH strips is everyone using? I was thinking I might go for the pHion strips on ebay ($12) because the coloring can give more precise measurements (even if something is marginally better, I want to know), but I'm cheap and I'm wondering if I'm being too extra.
> 
> I haven't watchted the youtube video though, but I have noticed that using Roux's products (specifically Porosity Control and 5-in-1 Alpha shampoo) has helped tremendously.



The PH strips I bought, which STILL haven't got here, were 5 dollars on ebay.


----------



## MiiSS kECiia (Jun 23, 2010)

does anyone agree with the article on natural haven abt ph not effecting the hair unless its above 9? idk how I feel abt that.. I know she does experiments "& everything but why does it feel different if there's no change in the hair? =/


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 23, 2010)

Ladies ensure you are using universal test kits, that test oil and water based products. They will have three colors to compare. The ones that Kimmay uses on her videos is a universal kit.  
I also noticed that 3 test for AO HSR had three different values, one in the 3's, in the 5's one 7.I think I am going to go with the poster who contacted AO.

To the poster with the 8.5 water, most tap wate is is going to be fairly high because of the minerals, flouride and other things added to the water to make it drinkable. This is why we have to use distilled water in our home made leave ins and why we have to use conditioner after wetting our hair, to help keep the cuticle smooth.

Who ever plans on incorporating ACV rinses use distilled water. This water ranges 7 on the ph scale. If you have a filter that can be used as well but test it first. This is better than using tap water which can vary from state to state or even country to country.


----------



## halee_J (Jun 23, 2010)

loonggood said:


>


  soooo random....I'm gonna dig up my pH strips and test some products not listed yet.

Great thread OP


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 23, 2010)

soooo rite-aid and cvs have ph test strips. im going to go get some and go on a testing spree. will post results later.


----------



## LadyPBC (Jun 23, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> soooo rite-aid and cvs have ph test strips. im going to go get some and go on a testing spree. will post results later.


 

just stopped by a Rite-Aid and they didn't sell any.erplexed


----------



## curlyninjagirl (Jun 23, 2010)

PH testers, you might also want to check out this article on the natural haven for tips on getting an accurate reading from your test strips:

http://thenaturalhaven.blogspot.com/2010/05/how-to-use-ph-strips.html

(Also, I, too, am confused by what the violin smiley means.)


----------



## greight (Jun 23, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> Ladies ensure you are using universal test kits, that test oil and water based products. They will have three colors to compare. The ones that Kimmay uses on her videos is a universal kit.
> I also noticed that 3 test for AO HSR had three different values, one in the 3's, in the 5's one 7.I think I am going to go with the poster who contacted AO.
> 
> To the poster with the 8.5 water, most tap wate is is going to be fairly high because of the minerals, flouride and other things added to the water to make it drinkable. This is why we have to use distilled water in our home made leave ins and why we have to use conditioner after wetting our hair, to help keep the cuticle smooth.
> ...


 
 Thank you for your post because I was just about to buy a kit that was not universal (and I would have been sorely disappointed).


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jun 23, 2010)

nagawa said:


> Thank you for your post because I was just about to buy a kit that was not universal (and I would have been sorely disappointed).


 
You're welcome.

Remember you cant meausre the oils only products that have water as a base. If you have wate and an oil mixture and you add a strip you will only get the ph of the water not the oil
Even though in AO products the first ingredient is coconut fatty acid cream. I think they add water in this base this is why we can measure the ph of this product.


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (Jun 24, 2010)

lovelexi said:


> soooo rite-aid and cvs have ph test strips. im going to go get some and go on a testing spree. will post results later.


 
I've been wanting to get the strips, but not wanting to pay for shipping. I will def. see if I can pick these up!


----------



## VirtuousBeauty (Jun 24, 2010)

subscribing..............


----------



## lovelexi (Jun 24, 2010)

Mecca_Goddess said:


> I've been wanting to get the strips, but not wanting to pay for shipping. I will def. see if I can pick these up!


soooo the lady in rite-aid had no idea what ph test strips were...like huh? but w/e im going to try cvs today and if no luck there then i'll go to walmart or target.


----------



## Transformer (Jun 24, 2010)

Glad for the tip on ACV rinses and distilled water. I use distilled in my indoor aerogarden so I always have some on hand.


----------



## Curly Lee (Jun 26, 2010)

bump bump bump


----------



## jamaica68 (Jun 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info ladies, subscribing.  

What's the PH balance for the following:

Tigi Bed head Moisture Maniac Conditioner
Suave Professionals Almond & Shea Butter Conditioner
Elucence Moisture Balance Conditioner

Thanks again.


----------



## mimi (Jun 27, 2010)

hey ladies, has anyone one tried to tweak their daily moisturizer to an acidic ph? If so what did you add to it to make it the 4.5-5.5 pH?


----------



## LadyPBC (Jun 30, 2010)

do da bump *****


----------



## Sassion (Jun 30, 2010)

pH of sweet almond oil???

*Mimi* check out this video...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXi2k4cFFhI&playnext_from=TL&videos=4m2nqxiT75I


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 3, 2010)

I measured these and I am going to add more as I feel like. This is a very tedious job and I had to employ my daughter to help me because I was getting googly eyed after looking at these strips after a while. Most rinse out conditioners are going to be btwn 4-5. Most reconstructors seem to reach 6.0, probably because these fill in the spaces in the cuticle. As suggested a leave in 4-5 should be used, especially after reconstructors. 


The relaxers you use should be based on your individual head. I use Mizani BB super because I have dense(alot) of strands on my head and my strands range from fine,med and course.

Kiss My Face Whenever Shampoo:  btwn 4.0 and 5.0
Aubrey Organics White Camellia Conditioner: btwn 4.0 & 5.0
Aubrey Organics Honey suckle Rose Conditioner: btwn 5.0 & 6.0
Earthly Delight hair conditioner: btwn 6.0 & 7.0
Oyin handmade Honey Hemp Conditioner: btwn 4.0 and 5.0
Trader Joes Nourish Spa Conditioner: btwn 6.0 & 7.0
Esencia Mandarin Citrus horsetail & wheat volumuzing conditioner: btwn 6.0 & 7.0
Mizani Phormula 7 Neutralizing & Chelating Shampoo btwn 6.0 & 7.0
Distilled Water: btwn 6.0 & 7.0
Jessicurl Too Shea Extra Moisturizing Conditioner: btwn 4.0 and 5.0
Jessicurl Aloeba Daily Conditioner: btwn 4.0 and 5.0
Curls Curly Q's Coconut Dream Moisturizing Conditioner: btwn 5.0 & 6.0
Paul Mitchell Shampoo Three: btwn 7.0 & 8.0
Kinky Curly Knot Today: btwn 6.0 & 7.0
Whole Foods Lavender Blend Conditioner: 6.0
NYC Tap water: btwn 6.0 & 7.0
Mizai BB Reg: btwn 11.0 & 12.0
Mizai BB Course/Super: btwn 12.0 & 13.0
Palmers Hair Success Penetrating Deep Cond. (DSCONTINUED):  btwn 5.0 & 6.0
BPT Wheat Germ Vegetable Protein Cond. Cream:  btwn 4.0 & 4.5
Ion Effective Care Treatment Int. Therapy Protein:btwn 5.5 & 6.0
Millscreek Botanicals Biotin Cond.: btwn 5.0 & 6.0
Aphogee Keratin 2 Min Reconstructor: btwn 5.0 & 6.0
Bragg Liquid Aminos: 7.0
Lutrasilk Shea butter Liquid Cholesterol Plus:7.0
Lustrasilk Organic Cholesterol (with argan oil): 7.0


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 3, 2010)

mimi said:


> hey ladies, has anyone one tried to tweak their daily moisturizer to an acidic ph? If so what did you add to it to make it the 4.5-5.5 pH?


 

Add equal amounts of aloevera gel or juice. It will all depend on how you are wearing your hair. 

I use the gel for my daughters hair. I also add distilled water to thin it out or else I wont be able to spray it. The PH of the mixture is 4.0-5.0.
The one I use on her scalp is approx 4.0.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 3, 2010)

Sassion said:


> pH of sweet almond oil???
> 
> *Mimi* check out this video...http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qXi2k4cFFhI&playnext_from=TL&videos=4m2nqxiT75I


 
to my knowledge oil cant be measured.


----------



## Neith (Jul 3, 2010)

Could someone do braggs liquid aminos?

REALLY curious about that one!


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 3, 2010)

Neith said:


> Could someone do braggs liquid aminos?
> 
> REALLY curious about that one!


 
See my post with the list. I dont want to break it up.


----------



## Neith (Jul 3, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> See my post with the list. I dont want to break it up.




Thank you! 

I feel better about putting it in my hair now.  Neutral ph.  Nothing that a good DC won't push back to the acidic side.


----------



## thehairmaverick (Jul 9, 2010)

bumping


----------



## Curlykale (Jul 9, 2010)

for the people who want to make their conditioners more acidic:

I'm not a scientist so the following informaton is very homemade. While learning to make homemade flaxseed gel I have found many different recipes over the internet and each one was different. since the gel has a high ph, many of the recipes suggested a final ph adjustment through ACV, lemon juice, aloe or citric acid.

The recipes with lemon juice or acv are often meant to be used immediately and many people state that ACV and lemon juice evaporate after a while, so their are suitable for an immediate use, while citric acid and aloe vera keep inside your mixture.


----------



## VirtuousGal (Jul 13, 2010)

Bump...any great 4.0-5.0 leave ins?


----------



## lolascurls (Jul 15, 2010)

^^^Giovanni Direct Leave-in is pH 4.0!


----------



## Nix08 (Jul 15, 2010)

Elucence products are in the 4.5-5.5 range - at least so they say.


----------



## urbanchic (Jul 15, 2010)

Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Reconstructorizer is a 2.5
Aphogee ProVitamin Leave-in conditioner 6
Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair 6.5
Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier (I heard there is a new formula; this is the old one) is 4.5
Giovanni Smooth as Silk Shampoo is 6
Giovanni Deep Moisturizer Conditioner is 5.5
Giovanni Direct Leave-in 7.0
Ion Clarifying Shampoo 5.5
Avalon Organics Moisturizing Shampoo 5
Kenra Moisturizing Conditioner 4.5 or 5
Nioxin Cleanser 1C - 6.5
Nioxin Cleanser 3 - 6
Nioxin Scalp Therapy 3 -6

ETA:  I'm using the Macherey-Nagel strips.  Added more readings.


----------



## urbanchic (Jul 15, 2010)

lolascurls said:


> ^^^Giovanni Direct Leave-in is pH 4.0!


 
I got a 7.0 pH reading for this product.  Let me try again to make sure.

ETA: Left the product on the strip for at least 15 minutes and still got a reading 7.0.


----------



## danigurl18 (Jul 15, 2010)

subscribing


----------



## Wildkat08 (Jul 15, 2010)

Anyone know the ph of Lacio Lacio?


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 15, 2010)

urbanchic said:


> I got a 7.0 pH reading for this product. Let me try again to make sure.
> 
> ETA: Left the product on the strip for at least 15 minutes and still got a reading 7.0.


 
I have the machery nagel strips and some other strips that I ordered from ebay for $5 and I feel the $5 strips work better.


----------



## urbanchic (Jul 15, 2010)

Myjourney2009 said:


> I have the machery nagel strips and some other strips that I ordered from ebay for $5 and I feel the $5 strips work better.


 
Really? What's the brand on the $5 strips? 

I actually left some products off of my list (e.g. Aubrey Organics) because you had already posted the reading and I have the same readings or pretty close.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 15, 2010)

urbanchic said:


> Really? What's the brand on the $5 strips?
> 
> I actually left some products off of my list (e.g. Aubrey Organics) because you had already posted the reading and I have the same readings or pretty close.


 
I should have said I get a faster reading with the $5 strips. I tried measuring the DC this weekend using the Nagel strips and it stayed at 7.0, which I know could not be correct. 

Here are the ones I purchased on ebay. They shipped from China so they took about 2 weeks to get here. I was a little leery at first but so far they seem to be working okay. The price is now $6.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Quad-Color-Wide...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item45f3f63a03

I just retested the same conditioner using both strips and the reason it stayed at 7 is because that is what it is. I only tested with the Nagel strips this past weekend.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 16, 2010)




----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 16, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB said:


> what do you think of these? http://www.onlinesciencemall.com/Shop/Control/Product/fp/vpid/1829764/vpcsid/0/SFV/30852


 Those dont look to be universal test strips, so I probably would not have purchased those.


----------



## lolascurls (Jul 16, 2010)

urbanchic said:


> I got a 7.0 pH reading for this product.  Let me try again to make sure.
> 
> ETA: Left the product on the strip for at least 15 minutes and still got a reading 7.0.



I think I was using non-universal strips which are just for water....lol (egg on face) 
Thanks for the pH (my proper ones from Kimmaytube should be here any day now! *so excited!!*)


----------



## bgsix (Jul 16, 2010)

Thanks for this thread ladies. Subscribing....


----------



## Louv (Jul 18, 2010)

urbanchic said:


> I got a 7.0 pH reading for this product. Let me try again to make sure.
> 
> ETA: Left the product on the strip for at least 15 minutes and still got a reading 7.0.


 





Yeah, I also got a  7.0 pH reading for Giovanni Direct Leave in.........


----------



## Mecca_Goddess (Jul 18, 2010)

Was anyone able to find the test strips at walgreens or cvs?


----------



## .:Eden:. (Jul 18, 2010)

YWHITE said:


> Yeah, I also got a  7.0 pH reading for Giovanni Direct Leave in.........



Really?! I got a 4-4.5


----------



## Lola Laughs (Jul 18, 2010)

FYI on finding pH strips--read that most pet stores that sell fish tanks, and swimming pool supplies stores will sell them.  hth


----------



## LadyPBC (Jul 19, 2010)

Once we get the testing down to a science (no pun intended) I would love to see/share recipes !

?? if I use KimmayTube's recipe for the leave-in will there be a problem if I use EcoStyle gel (or any other gel) on top of it (with regard to pH balance)?


----------



## princessdi (Jul 20, 2010)

Anyone know the PH of these?

Paul Mitchell Super-Charged Moisturizer
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Paul Mitchell Awapuhi Moisture Mist
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Is anything with a PH above 4.5 not good for you?


----------



## Rei (Jul 20, 2010)

Lola Laughs said:


> FYI on finding pH strips--read that most pet stores that sell fish tanks, and swimming pool supplies stores will sell them.  hth



I've been to so many pet stores in philly, and it seems like they don't exist, only water conditioners erplexed still on the hunt


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 20, 2010)

.................


----------



## Priss Pot (Jul 22, 2010)

I see 2 different pH's for the Trader Joe's Nourish Spa Conditioner.  One is a 4.0 and the other is a 6.0/7.0.  Why is there a difference?


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 23, 2010)

MiiSS kECiia said:


> is it necessary for moisture condish to be more alk. to lift the cuticle and "get in" the hair?


 
This is my first time seeing this. There aren't any conditioners that penetrate the hair, the molecules are too large. There only purpose is to soften the cuticle to help prevent breakage. 

Protein conditioners with hydrolyzed keratin and some proteins (except animal protein, this protein just puts a coating on top of the hair) others are meant to fill in the spaces where the cuticle has chipped off. They also don't get in the hair as far as the cortex. 

Coconut oil, EVOO, avocado oil (all these oils do not penetrate the same) and water are the only substances as of right now that penetrate the hair.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 23, 2010)

princessdi said:


> Anyone know the PH of these?
> 
> Paul Mitchell Super-Charged Moisturizer
> 
> ...


 

Most conditioners are going to fall within the 4.5-7.0. They are are perfectly fine for the hair, however to use any as a moisturizer/leave-ins 4.5-5.5 is ideal.


----------



## Myjourney2009 (Jul 23, 2010)

dachsies_rule! said:


> *Got my strips today and tested all my products*
> 
> 
> *Shampoos*
> ...


 
Oils can not be tested. Even though the strip read 7.0, it never changed. PH can only be tested on products that have water added to the ingredients or if an ingredient has been hydrolyzed.


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Jul 24, 2010)

..........


----------



## lilsparkle825 (Jul 25, 2010)

lolascurls said:


> ^^^Giovanni Direct Leave-in is pH 4.0!


Thanks. I was interested in mixing up a small batch of Kimmaytube's leave-in to see if it works for my hair, but the store was out of KCKT and all I have left as far as leave-ins (I usually just use my HE HH as one) is Giovanni Direct. Yay!


----------



## Nasdaq_Diva (Oct 15, 2010)

Bumping and Subscribing to a great thread!


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Oct 15, 2010)

I wonder if anybody knows the ph of Hawaiin silky 14n1.

I needed this app!!!


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Oct 15, 2010)

LuvlyRain3  i got ph 5 - 5.5 on one of my strips sets.... (have several kind, but that's probably a range)
i'll compare later


----------



## LuvlyRain3 (Oct 15, 2010)

tHeHaIRLaB thanks. I hope its still within that 4.5-5.5 range when you are done with your comparisons. I might have to invest in some test strips.


----------



## DaPPeR (Oct 24, 2010)

Marking my spot!


----------



## NYDee (Nov 18, 2010)

I bought Kimmaytube ph stripes. How do you determine the inbetween ph numbers like 4.5or 4.7?


----------



## BoaterGirlKim (Nov 19, 2010)

Subbing and bumping


----------



## thebelleofelle (Jan 2, 2011)

for some more responses.


----------



## Ese88 (Jan 22, 2011)

Awsome thread! does anyone have the ph for hairveda moist 24/7 condish?


----------



## .:Eden:. (Feb 5, 2011)

Shea Moisture Shea Butter Leave In Conditioner: 5
MegaTek: 5.5-6
Burt's Bees More Moisture Raspberry & Brazil Nut Shampoo: 4
Silk Elements Megasilk Moisturizing Treatment: 5
Aphogee Two Step Treatment: 3.5-4
Suave Clarifying Shampoo: 4


----------



## kbragg (Feb 8, 2011)

bump


----------



## Ese88 (Feb 9, 2011)

oyin dew - 4


----------



## zenith (Mar 2, 2011)

BUMP, BUMP


This thread is giving me life!!!

I am having porosity issues and in need of an acidic ph conditioner.

I bought some aloe vera gel that i plan to mix with my knot today for a live-in.

I wonder if i should get Aphogee green tree treatment?


----------



## hair4today (Apr 15, 2011)

It seems most popular natural leave ins have the same pH:
Darcy Botanicals Vanilla Delight 7
KBB Super Silky 7
Shescentit Coco Creme Leave in 7
Shescenit Moisture Mist Leave in 7
KCC Knot Today 7


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 15, 2011)

hair4today said:


> It seems most popular natural leave ins have the same pH:
> Darcy Botanicals Vanilla Delight 7
> KBB Super Silky 7
> Shescentit Coco Creme Leave in 7
> ...



yes... my silly arse assumed all my aloe vera juice purchases (after using them for  a while now) had about the same pH

well  i bought the same brand with a 5 and then repurchased w/ a 4 pH level 

also I've purchased a cheaper brand with a 5ish level, another was more like 3.5

my only point is I've noticed it is  waaaaay too acidic for the way that I have been using it & my hair feels abrasive (eating it up)

i now have learned to stop being lazy and check each new purchase at least one b/c my hair is paying for it


----------



## tHENATuRALhAiRpRoJEcT (Apr 15, 2011)

Ese88 said:


> oyin dew - 4



really????  wow


----------



## hair4today (Apr 16, 2011)

Very strange. I have a different result for Oyin Dew.   Was pH of 6 when I did my testing (used the strips from Luv Naturals).  Wondering if anyone can confirm their test results for Dew is it 4 or 6?


----------



## .:Eden:. (Apr 19, 2011)

Hawaiian Silky Miracle Worker 14 in 1 - ph of 5


----------



## blackberry815 (Jun 24, 2011)

does anyone know the ph for mizani moisturefuse?


----------



## theNaturalWonders (Jun 29, 2011)

awesome thread!!! subscribing!!


----------



## shunemite (Jun 29, 2011)

If you don't want to buy pH strips online, pH strips can be bought locally at your pet supply store in the fish tank section. Fish tank owners ideally should have their water at a certain pH. Same thing if you're at Walmart, Home Depot, or Kmart, go to the section where they sell aquarium supplies and fish food. You can also try a swimming pool supply store. I'm not sure if what they have are universal testing strips.


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jun 30, 2011)

Hey does anyone know the ph of silicon mix conditioner?


----------



## BeautifulRoots (Jul 7, 2011)

bump bump


----------



## kupenda (Jul 7, 2011)

Hey! Great thread op! I cowashed last nite and followed it with aphogee balancing moisturizer. My hair has never felt so soft...EVER! Im thinking it must have reacted to my hair the way ACV would. Does anyone have the ph for it?

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 7, 2011)

What ph should something be to have the cuticles lay flat? In what range?


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jul 7, 2011)

NVmd. I see it's supposed to be between 4 and 7 ph.


----------



## golden_goddess (Jul 23, 2011)

does anyone know the ph of mizani hydrafuse?


----------



## Nix08 (Mar 28, 2012)

Bumping this as I don't see much talk about PH level's lately and 'I' think it's important...newbies may get something from it


----------



## Sassyone (Mar 30, 2012)

Anyone know the ph of Onesta conditioners? I've been trying to work with the Moisture Balance but it's causing poofy ends. 
Getting into the Daily Conditioner now...


----------



## havilland (Apr 8, 2012)

bump.....i'm testing a bunch of stuff today.  here is what i did so far.
i will add in products as i finish testing them.

Dr bronners peppermint soap mixed with olive oil and water - ph10  
(no matter how much water, oil, etc i mixed in, the mixture still tested 10)

homemade hair gel made with aloe, guar gum, olive oil and glycerin (chicoro's recipe) - ph 4

Hairveda moisturePro conditioner - ph7

Hairveda amla cream rinse - ph7

vo5 clarifying conditioner - ph4

Chi Keratin Mist -5

Shea Moisture Mist - 5

Hairveda Moisture 24/7 -4.5


----------



## havilland (Apr 8, 2012)

http://www.ehow.com/about_6136792_ph-levels-shampoos.html

here is an article about the ph levels of shampoo and how acidic vs. alkaline shampoos affect the hair.


----------



## golden_goddess (May 30, 2012)

Has anyone tested the Creme of Nature Argan products?


----------



## hottopic (Jul 8, 2012)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Saga (Jul 9, 2012)

Ok, so after reading through this thread I realized that....
...pretty much all the Suave products mentioned had a pH of 4.
How is it that something so inexpensive can be well balanced, and none of the other products seem to be?

Shooot, I'm bout to go to the BSS and buy up all their Suave stuff.


----------



## daviine (Oct 30, 2012)

Bump bump bump


----------



## Shalay11 (Jan 2, 2013)

bump bump bump

anyone know the ph of design esseintials conditioners, or shea butter leave in conditioner


----------



## jamaica68 (Apr 13, 2013)

I recently bought The Science of Black Hair so I'm really interested in ph balances now, the author(Audrey) is now on youtube http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4dMji-pFcI0


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 6, 2013)

urbanchic said:


> Aphogee Keratin and Green Tea Reconstructorizer is a 2.5
> Aphogee ProVitamin Leave-in conditioner 6
> Aphogee Shampoo for Damaged Hair 6.5
> Taliah Waajid Protective Mist Bodifier (I heard there is a new formula; this is the old one) is 4.5
> ...


 

urbanchic when you do the ph of the conditioners do you put very little water to it because one of the links the girls directed us to says that some of the conditioners are too thick and you wont get a accurate reading so we have to add for little water to get a accurate reading or did you just the conditioner


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 6, 2013)

what's the ph of aussie moist conditioner?


----------



## mamalicious (May 7, 2013)

Thank you for doing this thread.


----------



## Lilmama1011 (May 8, 2013)

did anyone get the ph for aussie moist conditioner because mine says 7, wanted to check was my strips bs or not and whether I should just get a digital one or the ones with the squares because on liquids it picks up quickly but the conditioner has to sit for a while to read


----------



## xvexedxandxgloriousx (Sep 16, 2013)

Reading that one of my staples "knot today" has a ph of 7 literally hurt my heart!

Looks like I have to let it go....


----------



## felic1 (Sep 16, 2013)

xvexedxandxgloriousx said:


> Reading that one of my staples "knot today" has a ph of 7 literally hurt my heart!
> 
> Looks like I have to let it go....


 


You might be able to change this by making the kimmay tube recipe. The aloe vera may drop the mixture to a safe level.


----------



## divachyk (Nov 9, 2013)

I've been testing ph a lot lately to see what products make my hair tangle as a low porosity head. How does one determine ph creamy products like shampoo and conditioner? I'm finding all the creamy products are reading the same ph which can't be correct. I've read that ph strips are for liquids only but I'm unsure if that's true. ETA: found this site  that somewhat covers this topic. I will use the method discussed here until I find a better method.


----------



## KinkyRN (Jun 12, 2014)

I know this thread has been dead for a minute but I would love more pH results of products. T.I.A!


----------



## cocoagirl (Jan 23, 2015)

bumping, I am trying to find some products that are high porosity friendly.  Looking for leave-ins and moisturizing products with PH of 4-7 to help close my cuticle and lay them flat...


----------



## almond eyes (Jan 24, 2015)

Check out Komaza they always put the ph of their products on the website. And I believe luvs naturals are ph balanced too.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## ajargon02 (Jan 24, 2015)

cocoagirl said:


> bumping, I am trying to find some products that are high porosity friendly.  Looking for leave-ins and moisturizing products with PH of 4-7 to help close my cuticle and lay them flat...



Luv naturals aloe citrus kisses is meant to close the cuticle. Might wanna check it out. It's like 13.00 I think on www.luvnaturals.com

Eta joico has the pH on their products too.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Jan 24, 2016)

I know this thread is old as hell, but i tested Giovanni 50:50 balance calming conditioner at around a 3.5/ 4, which is great for high porosity hair. Giovanni tea tree shampoo & conditioner around a 6.5/ 7. Aphogee pro vitamin almost a ph of 8 which is weird unless I have a 'bad' batch (i thought aphogee products were ph balanced hmm). Oyin hair dew ph 4.5. Fruit of the Earth aloe vera gel testing at a ph of around 7, I suspect due to the additives


----------



## LadyPBC (Jan 25, 2016)

I still can't figure out if I have high or low porosity.


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Feb 21, 2016)

LadyPBC said:


> I still can't figure out if I have high or low porosity.


Try the strand test. Get a strand of clean shed hair & drop it in a cup of room temp water. If it floats and stays at the top for more than a couple minutes, its low porosity, if it lingers in the middle then its normal, if it sinks right to the bottom then its high porosity. You can even have more than 1 kind of porosity  throughout different sections of your hair. I have low on the sides & high in the middle


----------



## mzhotniz86 (Feb 21, 2016)

Did some more testing. These results may vary slightly depending on your ph strips :
Shea moisture peace rose shampoo ~ph 7.5
Shea moisture peace rose conditioner ~ ph 5
Zoto quantum clarifying shampoo ~ ph 4.5
Aubrey organics gpb con ~ph 4
Aubrey organics white camelia con~ ph 3.5
Aubrey organics pure aloe Vera ~ph 3
Giovanni direct leave in ~ ph 3.5
Kinky curly knot today ~ph 4 (this 1 might be slightly off bc the color barely penetrated the strip..im guessing bc it's not water  based?)
Neutral protein filler~ph 4.5
Jane Carter revitalizing leave in -~ ph 3.5 to 6 (this 1 had more than 1 result at the same time on the same strip  it legit looked like a rainbow)
Silk elements scalp pre cleanse ~ph 5.5
Shescenit honey conditioner ~ph 5-5.5
Shescenit avocado conditioner ~ph 5
Shescenit curl moist conditioner~ ph 5
Linange neutralizing conditioner ~ ph 3-4


----------

